# WEB: Brauche Eure kreativen Ideen



## corona (5. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich brauch mal wieder Eure Hilfe. Also folgendes Problem:

Wie schaffe ich es dass sich ein Besucher auf meiner Website sich registriert? Das ist ja heutzutage nicht so einfach, weil wenn viele den Button "Registrieren" sehen die Seite verlassen.

Ich habe mir gedacht das ganze kann man bestimmt auch irgendwie sympathischer machen. So dass der Benutzer "Spaß" beim Registrieren hat. Also er könnte anstatt irgendwelche blöden Fragen beantworten, sich ein paar Bilder anschauen und sich zwischen diesen für eins entscheiden oder so etwas in dieser Art. So dass ich trotzdem seine Interessen mit kriege und er unterhalten wird.

Wer hat dazu Ideen? Jetzt sind die kreativen unter Euch gefragt. Egal erst mal ob sich das ganze realisieren lässt. einfach mal drauf los denken.

Kennt jemand vielleicht eine Site die so etwas ähnliches macht? Also versucht eine unterhaltsame Registrierung anzubieten?

DANKEEEEE,
Greetz: Corona


----------



## da_Dj (5. August 2005)

Von was soll die Seite handeln auf der man sich denn unbedingt registrieren soll?  Und was möchtest du denn gerne wissen, man kann sicherliche einiges über Bilder machen, aber alles wohl eher nicht, kommt halt drauf an was du vom Besucher wissen willst.


----------



## Jacka (5. August 2005)

Hi!

Wofür soll man sich denn registrieren bzw. was bietest du auf deine Website an?

Die angenehmste Registierung ist eine möglichst kurze.
Viele schreckt ja schon allein der Aufwand ab. Es kommt allerding darauf an wofür man
sich registrieren soll. Bei einem Forum (wie hier z.B.) ist es ein Muss zum Themenerstellen/Antworten etc. und hat einen Sinn. 
Oft werden Registrierungsdaten von unseriösen Seiten aber auch weitergegeben/verkauft und man 
bekommt irgendwelche Spam-mails ggf: auch mit Viren etc. Davor haben viele "angst".

Ich glaube man muss die Registierung gar nicht so unterhaltsam machen.
Sie muss vor allem schnell gehen und die Zielpersonen müssen einen Sinn darin finden.

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## regurge (6. August 2005)

Ich würde gewisse Berreiche nur für regestrierte Besucher zulassen, das ist für viele schon ein Grund sich zu regestrieren, schau auf tutorials.de .. ohne reg kommt man nicht in den Videotutorial-Berreich.

 Außerdem sollte man die Regestrierung so einfach wie möglich machen, ich hab es z.b zu gelöst.

 Man muss nur Namen, Nick , email und Password eingeben .. natürlich steht es dem User zu noch mehr Daten am Anfang einzugeben muss er aber nicht .. dann noch auf submit und die regestrierung ist fertig.

 Der User muss nicht mal auf eine Bestätigungsmail warten, er kann sofort loslegen.

 Zusätzlich kann man noch diverse Tuniere, Gewinnspiele veranstalten die wiederum eine Anmeldung benötigen.

 Das wichtigste ... die Leute müssen merken das auf der Seite was passiert und das es aktuell ist, sprich News, interessante Forendiskussionen starten, zu speziellen tagen das Seitenlayout verändern usw ... dann kommen die Leute ganz von alleine ..


----------



## corona (11. August 2005)

hallo,
bin IMMER noch auf der Suche nach guten Seiten, die nicht auf die herkömmliche Art und Weise, sondern eher auf eine *kreative* und *unterhaltsame* Art, das Registrieren auf einer Seite durch führen.

Ob man sich da für ein Forum wie hier oder für einen Shop anmeldet ist eigentlich egal. Hab schon sehr viel gegooglet, doch nichts gutes gefunden.

Wer kennt da was? Hat sich letztens registriert und war fasziniert davon?

Bitte brauche Eure Hilfe.

Danke.


----------



## Ellie (11. August 2005)

Hallo corona,

wer mir mit Auffäligem kommt, nur weil ich mich registriere... also was ich meine ist... öhm, ich würde das nicht ernst nehmen und es würde mich eher verschrecken.

"sich registrieren" und irgendwelche Flashbombardenments oder gar Musik oder nackte Frauen... ja genau, irgendwie assoziiere ich hier dubiose Sexseiten oder Kids die einfach maßlos übertreiben.

Was ich mir vorstellen kann und was Du bestimmst meinst ist eine andere Wortwahl. Du könntest es vielleicht mit einem "hier fühle ich mich wohl - hier bleibe ich"-Button versuchen, der dann zur Registrierungsprozedur führt.

Es gibt für mich nur zwei Bereiche für die es lohnt sich zu registrieren: Foren und Shops. Bei beiden weiss der User warum es notwendig ist und wird sich nicht verschrecken lassen.

Nur bei zweifelhaften Sachen wie eben Sex- oder Newsletter-Fallen müsste man da den User "austricksen" müssen.

Es kommt auf den Grund an, weshalb man sich registrieren soll, aber mehr als obige Gründe fallen mir dazu nicht ein.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## chrisbergr (14. August 2005)

Soweit ich weiß hat oder hatte Spotleid.de eine geniale Registrierung. Die haben aber gerade Sommerpause.
Auf jeden Fall musst du da Sachen machen wie 10 Fehler in 2 identischen Bildern finden, irgendwas russisches übersetzen, irgendwelche Fragen so lustig wie möglich beantworten und noch so einiges Lustiges mehr. Auf jeden Fall wird die Anmeldung per eMail an einen Admin geschickt und dieser entscheidet dann, je nachdem wie gut die Antworten sind, ob die Anmeldung akzeptiert wird oder nicht. Die haben auf jeden hohe Ansprüche und man hat kaum eine Chance aufgenommen zu werden.
Klingt eigentlich sehr blöde, aber alleine durch diese Tatsache reizt es massig Leute zu versuchen, dazu zu gehören. Auserdem ist die Seite in vieler Augen Kult.

Mfg


----------

